# Woodworking store closings ... House of tools shrinks in Canada



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

House of Tools started up by Jon Nobleman in Edmonton back in the 1970's and was bought 4 yrs ago by Western Tool Supply from the USA

Currently, they are closing 5 stores on May ST 2009.

Victoria BC
Campbell River BC
Langley BC
Medicine Hat AB
Calgary Industrial AB

The remaining 8 locations will stay open

My own experience with them has been rather spotty so I cannot comment on how they arrived at this decision today.
I will say they had a reasonable presentation of current tools with the ever present marginally trained staff problems that goes with the retail business.

I hope someone will see this as an opportunity and take on the gap left by these folks,

They were a strong supporter of the woodworking shows here so I suspect that may come to and end as well.

Bob


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is there a correlation between the demise of woodworking shows on PBS, DIY and HGTV and the closing of woodworking stores?

Lee


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Good point, Sawdust2. I have noticed lately that all the woodworking shows are being replaced by house flipping and kitchen renovation shows. However, I think it must be tough to keep woodworking shows on air at normal hours. Even though it is a popular hobby I don't think there's enough of a demographic to keep them strong. It's too bad. I know in my area it's hard for me to find friends that are interested in it at all. Less people appreciate the skill involved in taking a piece of lumber and turning it into a piece of art. It kills me to see them buying crappy production furniture from the big companies and thinking they got a great deal on an expensive piece. (Not that there isn't good production furniture out there)


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

That's too bad. 

When my son lived in Banff/Canmore, Alberta I always looked forward to dropping by the Calgary store and picking up something, particularly Bosch tools. They were always cheaper there plus I saved about 7% on the tax. I also purchased via online a couple of times. I always found them pretty good.

In regards to woodworking shows, I have been to a couple of seminars in the past couple of years that John Siloats was speaking. For those that don't know, John, sometimes refered to as 'Canada's Norm', had a TV show a couple of years ago called 'In The Workshop' which was quite popular. I heard him say several times in these seminars, when asked about a new show, that the networks just aren't buying them anymore. He went on to say that he was planning a 'reality based' woodworking show but sadly (or perhaps, happily ) I don't believe it got off the ground.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update Bob, I was just looking at their flyer.

Ted: I just saw John Siloats at the Toronto show, he was working in the Hitachi booth (I think). I don't think John could be compared to the great Norm but he was amusing.


----------



## Phred (Mar 18, 2008)

Bah.

I don't particularily care for House of Tools, I find thier service poor, and they never seem to have anything in stock.

Hey Bob,

Check out Marson Equipment in Edmonton, Scott owns the store, and it's an EXCELLENT store, the guys there really know thier stuff, and they always seem to have what I need. (www.marsonequipment.com)
I usually find that they are cheaper too.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Phred:
I thought they closed out about 3-4 years ago here?

I think they still have an associate company in Calgary called Pro Tool City.

If, they are here they are certainly keeping a low profile.

Busy Bee Tools is getting a good handle on their market and has recently expanded their tool lines.

They are also putting on demos to help newbies understand a bit about the hobby end .

That's where HOT made a huge mistake.
They shut their demos areas down in favour of a pile of marginal light industrial equipment.

Bob


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

i know here on vancouver island, though house of tools is closing, we have a new tool store opening the same week.
Felder machinery imports is opening in nanaimo. they have festool, felder, and alot of high end woodworking machinery.
i'm not sure how much of a market they will have for high end equipment. but even if they pick up half of the sales HOT had for the navy here, they could do well. 
i'm hoping it will at least encourage people to buy higher quality tools rather than the box store stuff.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My local Western Tool Store closed its doors here in Springfield,Massachusetts . They only had one employee there that seemed to know what he was talking about and it was hit or miss if he would be working when I needed something or to have a question answered. The last three times I went to the store , my presence wasn't even acknowledged by the staff that was there….. Thank God that Woodcraft is here ! Talk about quality tools and a great staff : ) They also say that business is very slow right now .I hope that they survive the slow times though , because I would have to drive over one hundred miles to my closest Rockler store in Eastern Mass or up north to Vermont .
Regarding the woodworking TV shows on PBS….Norm is only on once a week and they always put other shows in his time slot instead and are forever collecting money during that showtime as well. According to the schedule , they were supposed to start airing The Woodsmith Shop back in January , but that hasn't come to be yet either. : ( I wonder if I can get my donations back ??? LOL


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

We have Western Tool Supply here in Billings, MT. They seem to be doing OK here.

I did notice that they carry a Canadian line of shop tools which is not found anywhere else. Now I see the association.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Woodsmith will be on PBS in St Louis beginning March 28. I think it is 4:30 CST, but I know it is later in the afternoon.

At the wood show in St Louis, we got to meet Norm. He told my fellow partner shop teacher that sponsors are pulling out due to slow times. That is one of the reasons they are doing recaps this year.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I totally forgot that WoodSmith was putting out a program. I will have to check out the online program and see if it is going to air here in Billings. Glad you guys brought it up.


----------



## Phred (Mar 18, 2008)

I think Marson had two locations. THey shut down their south side location, but the west end is still open. I love doing business with them, and much preffer them to HOT, Busy Bee is starting to gain my business too. It's nice to have a cheap store for cheap tools and cheap prices. Unlike House of tools who has a Cheap store, with cheap tools, and not so cheap prices on those cheap tools.

I like busy bee's router bits, I have had no problems with any of them, plus they have good sales on lots of brand name stuff too. Dewalt Etc.. I see now that they are carying Delta too. also a plus.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I don't want to see any business fail here as it is also a reflection on who we are. 
My experiences with HOT were not all that rewarding either but the thing is I had choices and made some as a result.
I would think that their middle management lacked the skills to anticipate what the customers wanted and failed to communicate that to their employees and or their upper management.
We are going to see a lot more like this in the next few months.
I'll take another look for Marson on the west end but could not find them last I looked.

*Unfortunately their Website fails to locate them as well.*

Boy! don't we see that one a lot!

Cheers

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Lee:
"Is there a correlation between the demise of woodworking shows on PBS, DIY and HGTV and the closing of woodworking stores?"

Interesting thought.

I just wonder how in the world I ended up paying $XX.00 a month to vue a never ending stream of poor quailty commercials and programs designed for 8 year olds with frontal lobotomies.
I can see the internet replacing the traditional TV media by simply meeting the needs of it's customers rather than just it's advertizers.

The beauty of the internet is that I can watch it again where with TV I must watch it agian.

Those days are gone. ;-)
Bob


----------



## ScottCalgary (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob, is mostly correct but with one major exception. The Calgary Industrial store is not closing. However House of Tools is indeed closing the other four stores by the end of May and the store-wide clearance sales have already begun there.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hi Scott:
I got my information here I stand corrected if it was mis quoted.,

Cheers

Bob


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Say it ain't so!!
This is not good news. Living here in Winnipeg where there is practically no place to browse, I look forward to our occaisional trips to visit relatives in Saskatoon. Last time I visited the Saskatoon HOT store, I filled a shopping cart with those miscellaneous things that are hard to find. I jokingly asked them to please come to Winnipeg, and they said that 'Stoon was as far east as they planned to spread. Winnipeg has a Lee Valley store but it is so upscale, and I can't afford those $700 Veritas planes.


----------



## ScottCalgary (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob #2, your source was in error so it's certainly not your fault. I know because I have insider information but, to be fair, further in the same thread you quoted there's a more recent post with confirmation from Tony Incavo, an executive at House of Tools' parent company Western Tool Supply. See http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/showpost.php?p=213621&postcount=20

Poopiekat, There's no indication of any more House of Tools stores closing any time soon so Saskatoon is safe for now.

I hope this helps -
Scott


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Mea culpa, Scott. 
Serves me right for not checking my sources more carefully.
On the good side we have one more HOT outlet still in business. That will be a releif for the folks in and around Calgary.

Bob


----------



## oiler (Apr 9, 2009)

As a manager of one of these HOT stores that is closing down, I would like to put in my two cents worth. We have many disgruntled people in our area who are sorry to see the store close as we have become more like friends dealing with friends rather than the typical store/customer scenario. As for remarks like middle management not relaying the proper info to upper management in regards to product that should be stocked, etc.-2 things-1st you have to be asked and 2nd-if you are asked, upper management should maybe have a real listen to what you are saying. Every area is different and nobody from one country can tell what will sell in another country or province, state, whatever.


----------



## mdh (Apr 9, 2009)

Well Oiler, you really hit the mark with that. I worked for HOT for 13 years leaving 2 years ago. If the Canadian staff had been listened to, it would have made a difference!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

May 09/09
*House of Tools is closed in Edmonton as of today* and the rumour has it that its closed right across Canada now.
I don't know about Calgary or medicine hat.

We'll find out more as time progresses.
That's going to make a big impact on Edmonton in particular with only one other equipment dealer of any stature.

Bob


----------



## MattyM (May 13, 2009)

Ordered a sawstop saw from the Macleod Trail store in Calgary last week. They called on Thursday to say it was in - went there on Friday and the store was "closed till further notice". Haven't been able to get anyone on the phone. I noticed their website is down today.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

They were very sketchy here when I talked to them on Sunday. 
I'm pretty sure the staff were blindsided by the closures.

They were moving a lot of stuff into the back of the store suggesting that it was going to be taken elsewhere but that is pure speculation on my part.

I would assume at this poiint they are definitely gone as they could not recover from this type of a closure.

Bob


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I used to go to House of Tools in Langley BC and bought a few things there too. I find their customer service to be quite good, however unlike other local (KMS, Summit etc) they don't sell the really low end Harbour Freight equivalent. Their house brand machinery is priced a step above but rather solid when I looked. In the end, although most stuff are quality, the so so selection and slightly higher price don't get me to drive there much. I like having the option though.


----------



## ScottCalgary (Mar 19, 2009)

Most stores were closed Thursday afternoon with zero notice to managers or staff. Only 3 stores were left open Friday and over the weekend. Two in Edmonton and one in Calgary. All stores are now closed. The Labor Board confirmed House of Tools filed for CCAA on May 1 and rumor is that they've now filed for bankruptcy. Look for a huge auction if they don't get bought out first.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I suppose this could be a real opportunity for some existing company to move into a ready made market.
Judging from what was available before the closing and during I doubt there will be that much to auction.

Bob


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

They closd the BC stores ahead of time so we didn't get much of a fire sale as they claim they were moving inventory to other store. So all you other guys would get the fire sale. A lot of HOT in BC is being replaced with KMS Tools. There's even Sawstops at KMS when I went last week.


----------



## EddyCurr (May 14, 2009)

ScottCalgary - does the rumour suggest that a trustee has been named?

.


----------



## ScottCalgary (Mar 19, 2009)

EddyCurr - Sorry, none that I know of yet.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just went to the website, Monday 18th, and it's "Temporarily Down"....I know what that means…


----------



## ScottCalgary (Mar 19, 2009)

The entire House of Tools Company has officially declared bankruptcy as of May 13th. I have no idea when or where liquidation will happen but if it helps here is the receivership info:

Receiver - McLellan Ross LLP (Edm. AB)
Lawyer - Charles P Russell QC
File - 291704


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

The creditors will pick the carcass and the rest will go out to auction.

Generally not a really good event for anybody who's time is woth more than $6.00 an hour.

Still, you never know. <g>

They had, at best, spotty inventory when they were open so I suspect even less at the autopsy.

Bob


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

"The creditors will pick the carcass." Hmmm I would submit that bowing to every must match the price scenario and consumers constantly in search of "did I get the best deal" type attitudes along with the economy of coarse led to a "customers long ago helped to pick that carcass clean."

I could be wrong…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't follow you Dave?
Are you saying that HT customers caused the company to fail?

Bob


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

No Bob, I'm not saying that. It could be but a fraction of the problem but I'm sure that many, many factors combined to perhaps create the perfect storm so to speak and in this depression climate…that's not hard to do.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

There are 3 other woodworking /tools stores in our area and all seem to be doing ~O.K. 
Lee Valley, Busy Bee, and Marson Tools and Equipment.
I am going to assume they have like and similar customers as the now defunct HOT.
As mentioned previously middle management can do a lot to hasten the demise of many businesses.

And as you point out "who Knows"

I will miss not having another choice for woodworking supplies - House Tools - not so much.;-)

Bob


----------



## edh1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to see HOT go down. I started shopping there in the 80's. The last several years I noticed that staff wasn't very knowledgeable. 
It would be difficult to compete with HD and Rona. Even Sears has good buys on brand name tools occasionally.


----------



## Eyefordeals (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Everyone

I went to a House of Tools store today in Calgary (2828, 32nd Avenue NE). Yes they are receivership and their liquidation sale started today. WOW!!! Great deals!!!! They have a great selection but I would hurry in as they won't be around for long. They have 9 stores open. Three in Calgary, two in Edmonton, one in Red Deer, one in Regina, one in Lethbridge, and one in Saskatoon. Check it out!!!!!


----------

